# board bid sale???



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

We are thinking about having a board bid sale for our 2013 wether kid crop.....when it comes has anyone ever gone to or had a board bid sale? What did you like...not like....about it? Any other suggestions of sale types? We had more people wanting goats than we had goats for the last 2 years and we thought that this may be the answer.
thanks for any input!
anna
http://www.freewebs.com/brbn


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

What is a board bid sale?


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

I have not been to one but what I gather from people who have and anyone feel free to correct me if I am wrong.....it is kinda a form of an auction.....each animal has a number either stamped with paint on there side or a number around there color and these animals are places in viewing pens....pens low enough for the buyers to be able to look at them...they can get in and feel them and check them over too. There is usually a viewing time from 1 day to 2 hrs before the sale. The day of the sale the buyers each get a number.....There is a large board that has a number for every animal. The board bid will be for any were from 30min to 2 hrs long. When it starts the bidders can put one of there number cards in the corresponding line of the goat they want. Think of this board like a grid with goats numbers on one side and prices on another with pegs. Your card has a hole punch on the top so you put it in the next peg available . When the time is up. Any one who bid on a goat can have a chance to up there bid. That part is kinda like an auction. There will be a person in charge who will raise the price $50 at a time and every one interested will raise there card. When there is only one person who still has there card raised they are the winner. 
It sounds more cost efficient than paying an auctioneer to do the work...but also sounds like alot of work...Didn't know if anyone had done one or gone to one to know if it is worth the time and work....I guess I never know till I try
Anna


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think a silent auction is easier and are a lot of fun, the ones I've been to. NAPgA does them for fund raisers. 
The goats are outside where everyone can look at them and handle them. There is a tent or pavillion set up. Inside is a table with a sheet of paper on a clipboard for each animal. There is a number for the animal, age, discription on the paper along with a minimum bid, say $50.00.
Each person goes into the tent and writes their name and the amount they are willing to pay. It can get competitive and 2 or more people may start bidding against each other driving the price up and up. People are trying to sneak in so no one sees them going in to raise a price again hoping no one else will bid on what they want. There is usually a picnic or social gathering going on during the bidding. 
After a set amount of time, the clipboards are brought out and the names of the highest bidders read off to the gathering.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with goathiker


----------

